# is Charlotte a good place to live



## Mike427 (Feb 6, 2012)

My wife has just accepted a job in Charlotte North Carolina. We have been thinking about moving and had just started looking (in Nashville, TN). She is an immigration paralegal and I am in IT. We both just kind of assumed that I would find a job and she would find one after we moved. Well in the last week she has had 2 good job offers (both in Charlotte) and decided to accept the better one. Big raise! Along the lines of $17,000 a year raise. Now I am the one that will have to find something soon or I will be moving without a job. That is a very scary thought for me as I have worked since before I finished high school. I do have an interview this week that sounds promising but that will be my first interview. Oh did I mention that I have never even been to Charlotte. My wife is from Raleigh and I have been there many times but never to Charlotte. I just wanted to hear from a few people that live there or have lived there that I am not making a big mistake. 

Oh and we are moving from Little Rock, AR.


----------



## cmschmie (Apr 20, 2012)

I have lived in or near Charlotte for the last 12 years and at least in the immediate future, I could not imagine living anywhere else. 
Charlotte has just about everything you could ever want. Shopping, food, leisure activities.
You're ~2 hours from the mountains and ~3 hours from the beach.

It's still a growing city and the infrastructure is a little slow to catch up (schools a little crowded and highways are jammed) but they are working on it.

The cycling scene is pretty big in town. This site, Get Your Ride On!, is a good place to start. Lots of good information regarding clubs, rides, races etc..

I am not too familiar with the IT field, but with the banks and several tech companies in town, I would think that there is a market for you.

Good luck, hope your move is successful

Craig


----------



## Mike427 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you for the feed back and the link. I'm looking forward to moving there and checking out the bike seen. But it is a little scary I have lived in Little Rock for the last 25 years and have been on my current job for almost 6 years. I have three children but the youngest is 18 and all three will be staying here. So its just me and the wife moving. 
Sounds like we need to find an apartment close to where we will be living. My wife's job is near Fairview Road and Park Road. 

Thanks again Craig


----------



## cmschmie (Apr 20, 2012)

The good thing about Charlotte is that it has a major airport so flying back to see your kids (or them coming to Charlotte) wouldn't be too difficult.

That area of town (Fairview and Park) is a pretty nice area. I have not lived on that side of town but one thing I would suggest is NOT living where you have to use I-485 to get around. 485 on the south side of town is almost always a parking lot.


----------

